# Maxs fish camp off 27 an krome



## Arctic15 (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anybody been riding out at maxs fish camp off of krome an 27. I heard there letting ppl ride out there agian off the side of the levie.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

maxs fish camp is just a dirt road. 8th and 137 is where everyone is riding unless you go down to the humps


----------



## Arctic15 (Mar 14, 2011)

You used to be able to ride off the west side of the levie tho


----------

